# Winter motorhome covers



## Corkheader (Aug 25, 2008)

I am considering buying a winter cover for our new van. I have read some of the posts on here on the subject but still have a couple of questions.

Do they scratch / damage the clear plastic on the roof vents ?

Any makes / materials significantly better than others ?

Is it worth paying for a tailor made cover bearing in mind the increase in price?

Thanks

John


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi John,

My laptop is running low, so I shall post a link to a contribution I made on Auto-sleeperownersforum.

http://www.autosleeper-ownersforum.com/t2057-pro-tec-covers?highlight=covers#14845

The quick answer is that I have had no problems,

PM me if you want copies of the photos.

Sorry for the short reply.

Davy


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

John - you have a PM
MrsBob


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Question.
Do you see motorhome dealers covering their stock over winter.

Answer No.

The only advantage to having a cover is that maybe you will keep the roof clean.
A motorhome is built for outdoor use.


IMHO

Dave p


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Question.
> Do you see motorhome dealers covering their stock over winter.
> Answer No.
> The only advantage to having a cover is that maybe you will keep the roof clean.
> ...


And you inevitably trap moist air within the cover exposing the bits that can rust to that moisture. Without a cover the air moves around, sometimes including rain, shock horror, and the risk of rust is reduced.
But, if you like nature, the mice will love the extra shelter that a cover provides :lol:


----------



## Corkheader (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, I was looking for one to keep tree sap etc off the roof as I have to park under a large established tree. The design also allows water to sit on the roof over a join as its parked on a slight slope.

I thought that a cover would reduce the muck and pooling water.

John


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

maybe just a roof cover in this instance.can you not use the wheel ramps to help the water run off.

cabby


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Cabby beat me to it. :wink:

Just a roof cover - I'm thinking of the same because our van is almost under trees _(neighbour's, so I can only cut them down a bit at a time!!  )_ and is usually a nauseous shade of algae green on the roof.

Shall be interested in comments from roof cover users - if any?

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I park on ramps too.
Dave p


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have solar panels that even in winter trickle charge the batteries

and the alarm does use power a point to consider if you cannot put the van on hookup at home

bit I know what you mean about trees, ours is under a laburnum tree but we just ignore it and wash the roof when we wash the van

As Cabby suggests I would use ramps to clear standing water

However some people swear by covers, I don't think we could be bothered taking it on and off--and another thing to clean 8O

Aldra


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

aldra said:


> I don't think we could be bothered taking it on and off--and another thing to clean 8O
> Aldra


The most convincing argument so far!!

I no longer want one - thanks Aldra. A green roof looks quite nice anyway!! :roll: :lol:

Dave


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

*Roof cover*

John....just sent you a pm.

Rgds


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

To save the water pooling on the roof could you park the other way round so the water would drain off the roof rather than gather in a puddle?

Never had a cover - just got Dave to wash the roof clean from time to time. Very lucky now to have an open barn to park under which keeps the rain off and reduces the accumulation of dirt (but doesn't stop it totally!)


----------

